# Stör und Lachs am Fraser River



## spüli (8. August 2014)

Hallo Leute
In 2 Wochen gehts auf nach Chilliwack am Fraser River
12 Tage Stör und Lachsfischen
Wir fahren dass erste Mal und sind schon sehr gespannt was uns alles erwartet
Sind bei Mike Jones in der The Fraser River's Edge B&B Lodge
denke ich bestens untergebracht 
Man liest nur positives über ihn und seine Fam.
Wenn jemand schon mal bei ihnen war bitte gerne melden
Pics und Infos werden nach dem Urlaub


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*

Tolle Sache - da bin ich echt auf den Bericht gespannt!!!


----------



## sunny (8. August 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*

Mein Neid ist mit euch |supergri. Macht das Wasser blutig #6.


----------



## spüli (8. August 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*

Kurz nich eine kleine Info
Habe die Lodge im Feb. 2012 gebucht und gerade noch einen platz bekommen
Andrang ist enorm auch in den anderen Lodges


----------



## spüli (22. September 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*

Hallo
Wieder zurück von *Beautiful British Columbia*
Eins mal vorwegalles in allem ein Traumurlaub(wenn auch nicht billig)
Die Unterkunft http://fraserriversedge.com/ ist ein absoluter Traum
Wurden von Adriana bestens bekocht 
Guiding mit Mike,Sasha und vorallem Chris war perfekt
Konnten 30 Stör und über hundert Lachse landen
Auch Kings waren dabei
Bei den Stören wäre mehr gegangen hatten aber 2 Oldies mit die etwas unerfahren waren aber dass hat den Urlaub nicht getrübt
Waren 10Tage am Wasser 12 Nächte in der Lodge anschliessend noch 
3Tage Vancouver
Gesamtkosten p.P 5000euronen
Aber wie gesagt wir haben uns nichts geschenkt
Fotos folgen


----------



## cohosalmon (27. September 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*

Klingt ja klasse. Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch ein paar mehr Details berichten und vorallem ein paar Fotos dazulegen? Schade, dass ich das erst jetzt sehe sonst haette man sich vielleicht mal auf Vancouver Island treffen koennen und gemeinsam noch eine Heilbutt oder Lachstour hier unternehmen...


----------



## Berk (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*

So, hat etwas gedauert, aber da normalerweise alles immer Fangberichte/-bilder sehen will, hab ich gedacht ich schreibe mal was.
  Ich hoffe, dass es in diesem Threat ok ist, wollte jetzt keinen neuen aufmachen- war ja in etwa die gleiche Zeit am gleichen Ort.


  Ich war vom 28.08. bis 15.09. in BC, hauptsächlich in der Region um Chilliwack. Plan war es, zu Beginn Störfischen zu gehen (natürlich mit Guide) und dann Fraser und Vedder auf Lachs unsicher zu machen. Zwischendurch standen dann noch die Nationalparks und auch Vancouver auf dem Programm.
  Ok, dann mal zum Angeln: Lachs gab es wahrlich genug im Fraser. Hauptsächlich Rotlachs (Sockeye). Einen Königslachs (Spring) hab ich kurz vor dem Ufer verloren, andere hatten da mehr Glück.


  Da der Vedder der deutlich bessere Fluss auf „Spring“ sein soll, habe ich es auch hier versucht. Ich wurde zwar gewarnt, aber zwei Versuche wollte ich dennoch starten. Leider war das Wetter zu gut und es regnete zu wenig. Deswegen warteten offenbar die ganzen Lachsarten im Fraser auf steigende Pegel und den Aufstieg…tja, so ist Angeln eben- wie überall kann irgendwas dazwischen kommen;  wenn man Urlaub macht, gibt es allerdings schlimmeres als zu gutes Wetter bzw. zu wenig Regen 


  Schließlich blieb ja immer noch der Sockeye, der - wie in jedem WM-Jahr - in enormen Stückzahlen den Fluss aufstieg.


  So und nun zum Highlight des Trips, der Jagd auf die „Dinos“: Ich durfte – auch schon hier – lesen, dass es viele schwarze Schafe im Guiding-Geschäft gibt. Umso aufgeregter war ich, ob es nun „Trip of the lifetime“ oder „Reinfall des Jahrhunderts“ wird. 

Nach knapp 2 Std war dann eigentlich schon alles durch, als ich mit 1,82m meine Körpergröße übertreffen durfte. Dass am nächsten Tag dies nochmal gelang (2,15m und 2,44m) hätte ich so jetzt nicht erwartet – allerhöchstens im Traum.   
  Das Angeln auf Stör finde ich einfach wahnsinnig beeindruckend- die Kraft der urtümlichen Tiere ist schon außergewöhnlich- und mit ein bissl Glück springen die dann wenige Meter hinter dem Boot, um dir dann anschließend die Schnur von der Rolle zu reißen. Und außer zuschauen kann man dann erst mal nichts machen,  weil gestoppt bekommst du den nicht. Echt geiles Angeln :vik:


  Ich hoffe, dass ich nun nichts Falsches mache, aber ein „weißes Schaf“ hat es eigentlich verdient, genannt zu werden: Great River Fishing Adventures (http://greatriverfishing.com). Der Chef, Dean, ist echt ein cooler Hund und natürlich Vollblutangler, der wirklich alles versucht, dass der Trip zur vollsten Zufriedenheit verläuft. Hut ab!


  Ich hoffe, dass man das jetzt nicht als Schleichwerbung empfindet, das soll es wirklich nicht sein, es soll nur ein Erfahrungsbericht eines rund um zufriedenen Anglers sein, der nach 17 Jahren nun das Rauchen aufgehört hat, damit es eben nicht beim „Trip of a lifetime“ bleibt, sondern es eine Fortsetzung gibt- dann hoffentlich auch mit ein paar Lachsarten mehr :q


  Grüße Daniel


----------



## cohosalmon (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*

Wow, was fuer dicke Schweine diese Stoere! Muss jedes Mal unglaeubig den Kopf schuetteln dass sowas mit einer Angelrute bezwungen werden kann. Habe dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal das Glueck gehabt an so ein Monster gekettet gewesen zu sein - auch so um die 2,40m - und es war das erste Mal in meinem Leben das ich mich mit meinem vollem Gewicht und mit voller Kraft in das Geraet hineingelehnt habe und trotzdem Schnur von der Rolle verloren habe. Die Realisierung dass man einen Fisch der staerker ist als man selber ist zu drillen, ist schon bemerkenswert. 

Schade, dass die Chinooks nicht erreichbar waren fuer Dich. Die machen auch viel Spass an der Rute. Aber wie Du schon sagst, beim Lachsangeln - besonders in den Fluessen - muessen verschiedene Faktoren stimmen um eine Chance zu haben. Und Wetter spielt eine grosse Rolle beim Aufstieg und zu schoenes Wetter ist ein schoenes Problem. Aber die Rotlachse sind auch sportlich und vorallem lecker!


----------



## DUSpinner (4. November 2014)

*AW: Stör und Lachs am Fraser River*



spüli schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wieder zurück von *Beautiful British Columbia*
> Eins mal vorwegalles in allem ein Traumurlaub(wenn auch nicht billig)
> Die Unterkunft http://fraserriversedge.com/ ist ein absoluter Traum
> ...



wann???


----------

